# Label Program?



## fish1onthefly (Feb 25, 2008)

I have seen some very cool labels on here.. I am wondering what programs you use to set these up. I am saw photoshop is one, What else is out there? I have Print Shop//...I have not settled onthe final design for the set up on labels, when I do I will post picturesfor your opinions.


----------



## Wade E (Feb 25, 2008)

Some use Printshop, I myself use Photoshop for a few applications as the program is way over my head. I mainly use Microsoft Picture it but it is a little limited and thats why I had to learn a little of Photoshop like healing pictures which is the action of duplicating an area around where a copy and paste has been put as it sometimes comes out blurry or edges are missing. Photoshop is probably the most complete program there is but is expensive and takes quite some time to learn.


----------



## Poacher (Feb 25, 2008)

I use photoshop. I didn't know anything about it till I needed to make labels. I just got it messed around with it and looked up how to do things online. There are a ton of useful websites out there on Photoshop. There are even some very nice videos on Youtube, and Expert Village. I'm sure they all work about the same.


----------



## Poacher (Feb 25, 2008)

wade said:


> Photoshop is probably the most complete program there is but is expensive and takes quite some time to learn.




Very true but what else are you gonna do in between watching the airlocks and looking for new posts on here.


----------



## Joanie (Feb 26, 2008)

wade said:


> Some use Printshop, I myself use Photoshop for a few applications as the program is way over my head. I mainly use Microsoft Picture it but it is a little limited and thats why I had to learn a little of Photoshop like healing pictures which is the action of duplicating an area around where a copy and paste has been put as it sometimes comes out blurry or edges are missing. Photoshop is probably the most complete program there is but is expensive and takes quite some time to learn.



Wade I'm not sure what tools you're talking about!! I think you are using the clone tool that looks like a stamp. Is that it? 

There is an easy way to soften the edges of pictures. Use the regular eraser tool with a huge soft-edged brush, change the opacity to a about 25%, then take it over the edges of the layer you want to soften. If you take off too much, undo (Ctrl Z), drop the opacity more and try again.

A good rule of thumb...always have your Layers and History pallets open! I keep mine on the left with the Tools pallet on the left. It's easy to see what layer is active. If a tool doesn't seen to be doing anything, it's usually because you are on the wrong layer! I do it all the time! The History pallet will show you everything you've done so you can easily step backwards several steps if needed. 

I used the eraser on the top and bottom of this label so I could add text and be able to read it!


----------



## grapeman (Feb 26, 2008)

Joan I think Wade is talking about the Healing Brush tool which is above the Stamping tool. Under help look up heal and it tells you what the tool looks like and how to use it. I does work fairly easily, like the rest of the tools, once you know about them and use them a bit. 


I really like your Chardonnay label. It looks like one I could use for most of my whites, especially the Chardonel.


----------



## Joanie (Feb 26, 2008)

LOL I know what the healing brush is and looks like! I was just confused by Wade's description!


----------



## Wade E (Feb 26, 2008)

Like I said, I know just enough to be dangerous with this program! I really dont have much time to play around with that program but I do learn a little more every time I use it.


----------



## CajunTim (Feb 27, 2008)

Wade,
I have Adobe Photoshop CS. I open it evey week play around with it for 20 or 30 min, shake my head, roll my eyes and shout the thing down. loll.... I will learn it one day, but that may take so time.


----------



## Joanie (Feb 28, 2008)

That reminds me of the first time I tried Photoshop. I was checking out what the tools did by using them and I decided to try the slice tool!



Once I started, I couldn't make it stop!! It was horrible! I couldn't do an Edit-undo...it didn't work! I didn't know the Delete key would back me through the steps! I ended up closing the program and when I finally got brave enough to fire it up again, the slice tool was still in control! I didn't touch the program for months!

My advice...don't mess with the slice tool! It's evil!


----------



## grapeman (Feb 28, 2008)

LOL. I did the same thing Joan. I was brave enough to get it figured out how to get things straightend out but I don't even remember how I did it in the end. I also just stay away from that tool!


----------



## Joanie (Feb 28, 2008)

LOL Me too! It scares me way too much!


----------



## Milwood (Mar 1, 2008)

I may have to try Photoshop. We have a copy of that but I have been pretty successful using Microsoft Publisher although I haven't been doing much editing of the pictures that I use. What type of labels are evryone using. I am getting the 3X4 (?) address labels from Office Depot and they seem to work pretty well. They are fairly expensive though and area a pain to remove.


----------



## Wade E (Mar 1, 2008)

I use Georges pre-gummed label paper and love it, especially when he prints them on his laser printer. I use a inkjet and they come out nice but I should get a laser printer as the quality is much better.


----------

